# More winch help



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

So I picked up a 6000lb winch today for my yota. It's brand new but has no control box ( the thing controller plugs into) or solenoids. Does have the controller. Any of you guys have an idea of how I can wire this thing up without spending $100-$200 for all that stuff new? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

